# Fresh Water Tank Drain Valve



## Irishcampers

We just purchased a new 2007 Keystone Outback 26RKBS. The trailer seems to be relatively well designs except for one feature. The Fresh water tank drain valve is in between the axles. I can barely reach it when I reach between the wheels.

Has anyone ever moved the drain valve closer to the edge of the trailer where it would be easier to reach?


----------



## jasonrebecca

I have seen that done, they moved it to the same side as the grey and black tank drain valves.
There is a photo here somewhere.

Found It!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Post number 1............ so Welcome to our group of fine people.

Congradulations on you new trailer and enjoy









John


----------



## daslobo777

Here is another pic of how I recently did it ..... The valve is behind the tire so I also installed a metal shield to prevent valve cracking from stones, etc.

"Click Here"


----------



## Airboss

daslobo777 said:


> Here is another pic of how I recently did it ..... The valve is behind the tire so I also installed a metal shield to prevent valve cracking from stones, etc.
> 
> "Click Here"


Very cool! That just made my ever growing mod list!


----------



## jtbmoore

I think the size of the drain valve is a bad design. My old fleetwood trailer had the same type of valve as used for black and gray tanks. It was about 2 inches wide and had the same type of handle. You pull the handle and it drained in minutes. If you have a full tank with the Outback it will take forever to drain.


----------



## CamperAndy

jtbmoore said:


> I think the size of the drain valve is a bad design. My old fleetwood trailer had the same type of valve as used for black and gray tanks. It was about 2 inches wide and had the same type of handle. You pull the handle and it drained in minutes. If you have a full tank with the Outback it will take forever to drain.


I guess it is just me but I drain mine once a year. I don't see a reason to rush or even add a real valve to mine. All I have is a cap.


----------



## folsom_five

So... can I assume that the factory installed drain valve is just a male threaded piece? What size is it? 3/4" ?


----------



## CamperAndy

folsom_five said:


> So... can I assume that the factory installed drain valve is just a male threaded piece? What size is it? 3/4" ?


The tank has a 1/2 Female NPT. Keystone typically adds a short length of PEX tubing and a cap but some come with a valve.


----------



## skippershe

Just wanted to add......

Hello and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## bradnjess

Welcome to Outbackers! You're right that valve is useless, my best estimate is that it takes about 50 miles to empty.







We use the water tank once or twice a camping season, usually in the fall and I'm going to get this done too before then. Welcome again.

Brad


----------



## folsom_five

CamperAndy said:


> So... can I assume that the factory installed drain valve is just a male threaded piece? What size is it? 3/4" ?


The tank has a 1/2 Female NPT. Keystone typically adds a short length of PEX tubing and a cap but some come with a valve.
[/quote]

Thanks Andy.

We empty our fresh water tank after each trip, so a better valve would be ideal.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Call me cheap I guess, but I figure why carry around the extra weight of the water. Keep in mind that each gallon of water weighs 8.34 pounds per gallon (or 1 kilogram per liter). Even if my tank is 1/2 full, that's still that much more weight to move. Although I have also wanted to do this modification since our unit was new, I still have the nipple and cap that came standard on the 2004 models. BTW, welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## wtscl

That is going to be my next mod. I HATE that valve. I empty ours each time when leaving a CG, and I don't like pulling the extra weight, and I like to keep the water in there until time to leave, then empty the tank as we are leaving. I have emptied a full tank in my driveway, and I think it took almost an hour.

Thanks for the idea. I'm sure DW will appreciate me doing another one.


----------



## CamperAndy

folsom_five said:


> So... can I assume that the factory installed drain valve is just a male threaded piece? What size is it? 3/4" ?


The tank has a 1/2 Female NPT. Keystone typically adds a short length of PEX tubing and a cap but some come with a valve.
[/quote]

Thanks Andy.

We empty our fresh water tank after each trip, so a better valve would be ideal.
[/quote]

I guess I should have looked at the year for your trailer. You have a 1/2 female NPT thread in the tank with a small valve screwed right into the tank.


----------



## folsom_five

CamperAndy said:


> So... can I assume that the factory installed drain valve is just a male threaded piece? What size is it? 3/4" ?


The tank has a 1/2 Female NPT. Keystone typically adds a short length of PEX tubing and a cap but some come with a valve.
[/quote]

Thanks Andy.

We empty our fresh water tank after each trip, so a better valve would be ideal.
[/quote]

I guess I should have looked at the year for your trailer. You have a 1/2 female NPT thread in the tank with a small valve screwed right into the tank.
[/quote]
Thanks for the clarification Andy. The valve that is in there now only produces a slow flow of water while draining (I'm assuming yours is probably the same).
I think I will look into replacing the current valve with one that has a little better flow.


----------



## NobleEagle

My simple quick fix was to get a 4 foot piece of PVC or grey plastic conduit and cut a notch in the end. This will let you put it on the valve and rotate the pipe to turn the valve to open it or close it without crawling under the TT.
Time to make = 5 minutes
Price to make = I had some scrap in the garage...not sure
Ease to use and need to make something more elaborate? = priceless


----------



## Sweathog62

I purchased a piece of Goodyear hose with a single valve attached. Crazy.... I found it in the lawn mower section of Home Depot.... (Could have been Lowes--) It works great. Hangs down just a slightly, but have had no problems... Best mod one could ever make. It's the same size as a std garden hose. And yes, I like to travel empty to conserve weight. I also drain the hot water tank. Most RV places carry a replacement valve for it.

Good luck - I'll try and post some pics in a day or so.


----------



## GSJ

I used a 3/4 ball valve (i think its for gas) on my 23, works great, a bit a a reach but we are still young. I might try putting an extention on it soon. Too buisy with all the other mods. 
Gord


----------



## Sweathog62

Check out the pic I posted above....Soooo much simpler to switch on or off....


----------



## daslobo777

CamperAndy said:


> I think the size of the drain valve is a bad design. My old fleetwood trailer had the same type of valve as used for black and gray tanks. It was about 2 inches wide and had the same type of handle. You pull the handle and it drained in minutes. If you have a full tank with the Outback it will take forever to drain.


I guess it is just me but I drain mine once a year. I don't see a reason to rush or even add a real valve to mine. All I have is a cap.
[/quote]

We drain and sanitize each trip (when I say "we" meaning DH) mostly because it is hot here and we don't like the water to get full of "YUCK" Cristy


----------



## Irishcampers

Thanks for the great ideas and pics. They're very helpful. Looks like I have a project for this weekend.


----------

